

How to Communicate Badly with Developers - anm8tr
http://clubajax.org/10-ways-to-communicate-badly-with-developers/#ref=news.ycombinator.com

======
kls
My buddy that is still at a company that I was with a while ago sent me an
email that one of the exec sent out to all of the development teams that
basically stated. This company is not here to do for you, you are here to do
for the company. You should ask yourself what have I done for the company and
is it enough. I was floored, much less that it was sent at all, but an IT wide
email, wow just wow. It also had some tips on why your boss knows what is
best, which basically summed up was because they are not technical people.

